# All together now ... we love Cyta



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

After weeks and weeks and weeks we are almost, but not holding our breath, about to have a telephone line installed by Cyta. Then it is off to Primetel to switch allegiance.

One point we have discovered is that to get a telephone line from Cyta, tenants have to pay a €150 deposit. This we did not want to do, and the nice man in the Cyta shop in Polis suggested we ask our landlord to come and ask for the line to be installed. He is a Greek Cypriot.

So this morning Savvas wandered into to the Cyta shop, signed a form and ninety seconds later we were informed our line would be installed in three working days. So for those tenants who would prefer not to pay Cyta a deposit for a telephone line, speak nicely to your Cypriot landlord if you have one.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

How many weeks did you have to wait? That's why we didn't choose this option however our Internet isn't perfect.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

This is one of the understandable rules CYTA has. If you are not a houseowner you could easily disappear and so they require a deposit. Your landlord has effectively signed a guarantee on your behalf.

As an aside, and it's too late now, it looks as though Primetel now has a facility for getting a new line installed when you order their package. I would imagine CYTA do the work as it's their line physically but it might be a faster option as Primetel might pressure them so that their revenue appears.

Pete

P.S. Be cautious of going onto a certain other forum with the words "we love CYTA". It will cause an emotional outburst and lecture from the forum owner versed in the most childish language with an insistence that 100% of CYTA customers are dissatisfied!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We waited five weeks from the time our landlord and his men found the underground conduit that had been laid, put down the telecoms manholes and we then waited and waited for Cyta to come and join it all up. They completed most of the work and then disappeared for a week, befor coming back for the final five minutes' worth of work. Even then we were told that we had to apply for a line, and that is when Savvas stepped in.

Pete's comments about Primetel offering to install the line is valid, but when I contacted them they said they had to ask Cyta to do the work - so possibly no quicker. Once we have a working line and telephone number, then it is off to Primetel for Internet services which are currently on offer for €27.99 (I think) for an 8 Mb service.

One day soon, we pray, we will be online ...


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> One day soon, we pray, we will be online ...


I suspect that a certain taverna owner has contacts within CYTA that he has not mentioned to you.


----------



## Reb26 (Dec 5, 2013)

We had to wait 5 weeks?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

So we are now online but not with Primetel, as their deals seemed to have evaporated by the time I went to their office in Paphos. They also seemed to put hurdles in our way, and I can't honestly say that they seemed to want our business very much. But every cloud has a silver lining.

A couple of days later we returned to Cyta in Polis, and had the news that - as it was now December - they were waiving the connection charge (70 Euros), and that they had reduced their prices by 10 Euros a month for the package we wanted. To achieve this we had to sign a 12 month agreement which we were happy to do. Check the Cyta website for details as I understand that this deal is only available in December.

The next day they came out and connected us, but still no internet. We went back to the shop and they sent out an engineer the next day. Swapping routers and fiddling, and making phone calls, and going to the telephone box in the village, and then - magically - we were online, and at a faster speed than we were paying for.

So the internet is live and the MacManiac is back ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> So we are now online but not with Primetel, as their deals seemed to have evaporated by the time I went to their office in Paphos. They also seemed to put hurdles in our way, and I can't honestly say that they seemed to want our business very much. But every cloud has a silver lining.


I must say that although I am very happy with the Primetel service the one criticism I have is their shop in Paphos where I had the same experience as you. In particular the girl serving there has a totally negative attitude, a complete lack of understanding of their system and must hold some sort of record for doing everything slowly.

Anyway, congratulations on your return to the real world.  The makers of Candy Crush will be mightily relieved!

Pete


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

anyone any experience of Primetel in St Georges (Paphos)? We use the Holitec wireless system which can sometimes be hit & miss, even though we're only 200 m from their repeater!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome back, is the conduit for the cables waterproof??


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Welcome back, is the conduit for the cables waterproof??


After the last couple of days, we can only assume so. I don't know about Peristerona but we have had a lot of rain here, and all seems to be working well.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I must say that although I am very happy with the Primetel service the one criticism I have is their shop in Paphos where I had the same experience as you. In particular the girl serving there has a totally negative attitude, a complete lack of understanding of their system and must hold some sort of record for doing everything slowly.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on your return to the real world. The makers of Candy Crush will be mightily relieved!
> 
> Pete


I am also very happy so far with my Primetel package, despite a small hiccup at the beginning (CYTA wouldn't release the line!!). I went to the Limassol office where they were very helpful, once you find the office!

Welcome back MacManiac!

David:smash:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> After the last couple of days, we can only assume so. I don't know about Peristerona but we have had a lot of rain here, and all seems to be working well.


Maybe a trip to check out the storm shelter is called for.


----------

